# SER Spec V engine noise



## e1esdee (Sep 2, 2009)

So, I've got an 02 SER Spec V that I've kept relatively well maintained and I've developed this weird noise underneath the hood coming from the left of the engine around the area of the belts it sounds like. I have no idea what this could even be, I've had other people listen to it as well and they too have no idea. The best way I could describe it is as almost a whirring noise that happens usually when I'm in lower gears and is less noticeable as my speed increases. It is not consistent though, sometimes it will make the noise, others it won't. This has been going on some time now and I feel like it's getting progressively worse, any ideas?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If you are stationary and rev quickly on and off it will check if belt is slipping. Could also be a pulley bearing on the way out. I'm not familiar with the layout of your engine but it might be alternator bearing noise.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

i have noise like that too.. when i am taking off only... you can hear it even while backing up... its worst after a rainy day..

i can;t find the issue iether....but shit i bought the car over 2 years now and it runs fine..


----------



## StretchinAZ (Mar 13, 2009)

JOHNYSLEEPERB15 said:


> i have noise like that too.. when i am taking off only... you can hear it even while backing up... its worst after a rainy day..
> 
> i can;t find the issue iether....but shit i bought the car over 2 years now and it runs fine..


You're are the third person with this problem on this board and no one seems to know what is wrong. I have the exact same issue. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/qr25-2-5l-engine/145423-squeaking-clutch.html#post1254402 

http://www.nissanforums.com/b15-2000-2006/150449-2002-specv-moans.html#post1253936


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks StretchinAZ..sound more like the second post is more matching.. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/b15-2000...ml#post1253936


----------

